# Angelfish Posturing Attacking and Twitching...



## pandamom (Jul 16, 2013)

Hi. I have posted recently about my angels spawning and the eggs got to the wiggling stage and then when I got home from work, there were only a few left. This morning they were all gone, fungused, infertile ones too. Now, the angles in my tank are all fighting - there are four, I'm not really too sure of the sexes, but I'm thinking two females, one male and one juvenile. They are locking jaws, twitching and fighting quite violently - all four of them. Any suggestions? I do have another tank that I could possibly move, but I'm afraid I will have some losses in that tank due to the angels eating my smaller fish. Thanks.

It must be a full angelfish moon or something, based on the posts here lately…

Thanks.
Julie


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

I don't know about SA cichlids but maybe you need more angels added to your tank.


----------



## greenfin (Nov 4, 2013)

Hi Pandamom! I have reared my second batch of angelfish. I've learned some things. They will fight like crazy with the other angels. I eventually gave my pair a honeymoon suite in the basement. I miss them in the main tank as they are gorgeous fish. But all is well now. They spawn frequently but if I don't remove the eggs she eats them after a couple days. They spawn on an amazon sword so it's easy to snip off. I let them get eaten as I don't want to be raising more than one spawn at a time. Providing live food for the fry is kind of a nuisance but I do it. Also it's quite the slog doing all those daily w/c on the rearing tank. I start with a 2.5 gallon bowl then upgrade. I have a plastic plant in the bowl. Which I swap out and clean rigorously each day. I don't get spawns as big as yours! Wow, well done to those fish! 

I wouldn't mind hearing from other angelfish breeders some tips on how to care for these fry better. I'd rather not "learn as I go".


----------

